# American Idol



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Anyone watch this and if so who do you think will be going home?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Bottom two Katharine McPhee and Paris Bennett

Going home Paris Bennet

Actual order
Taylor Hicks
Chris Daughtry
Elliot Yamin
Katharine McPhee
Paris Bennett

Whats your guess?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I am not a Taylor Hicks fan. I know he will fit in there somewhere, he is very popular. I just don't know where....

I figure Paris or Katherine will go home...

I think Chris will be the winner!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2006)

I like Chris...but I have to cheer for Taylor because he's from my town. He does good...I just don't think he'll win.

I believe Chris or Katharine will win....hopefully Chris!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Chris is going to win!!! And yes........I vote every time. He's awesome and even if he doesn't win, he's going to have a contract!

Fuel already wanted him for their lead position but he's tied down to the AI contract.........bummer.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Chris is my total fav!! I'd like to see him win, but he will get a job quick even if he doesn't so I'm not worried. I honestly like everyone left except for Paris. She's alright but I hope she goes tonight, cause the last 4 I like and will hate to see any of them go hehe.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Blech.......I hate Paris. She makes me cringe with that fake little voice. And I hate that they call her "princess p"..........puke.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hay beerleader- I see your back from your month away.  Glad to see you came back. 

And yall watch out what you say about Paris. She went to the same school as me. Albeit it 10-15 years later. Dont worry my vote shows what my thoughts were. And she dosent claim to be from this area anyway so no loyalty means no loyalty.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well I got the bottom one right for sure. And had my fifth guess in my fourth spot. 
But out of everyone Taylor is the only one that has not been in the bottom 2 or 3 at the farwell show.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah! I don't have to puke every time I watch AI now!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i try to avoid watching american idol as much as possible


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Well my first guess was:
Taylor Hicks
Chris Daughtry
Elliot Yamin
Katharine McPhee
Paris Bennett

I will have to say at this point it looks like:
Taylor Hicks
Elliot Yamin
Katharine McPhee

We will have to see if I change my mind after the next time they sing.
Chris was a shock. He did alot better than Katharine this week. But there are already rumors that he has a few big names intrested in picking him up for their groups.


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I lurk his band's website and forum. www.absentelement.com Yes, he was offered the lead for Fuel but at this time he's probably going to stay with his current band. Either way works for me, as soon as he puts out an album I'm buying it!! 

It took me a minute to get over the shock......but that was my own selfishness in wanting to see him on tv. He's better off this way, he's not tied to AI as long as he would have been had he been the winner. AND he won't have to put out some goofy AI type album his first time around, he can be himself and put out HIS type of music.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

After last nights show I have to revise my prediction for this week.

Taylor Hicks
Katharine McPhee
Elliott Yamin

Although if the votes go by the performances it will be close between Katherine and Elliott heading home I think Elliott just missed the mark a bit more than Katherine last night, but Katherine does not seem to have the fan base. It will be a close call.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't you just love Simon Cowel? A great British Ambassoder.


----------

